

Erlang, or Utility-computing vs. Appliance-computing - chrisv
http://vertonghen.wordpress.com/2008/07/05/erlang-or-utility-computing-vs-appliance-computing/

======
bayareaguy
_Because I don’t want to be hooked into the (proprietary) Google stack
(Python, Django, BigTable, GoogleOS) just yet, I prefer using Amazon’s Web
Services a.k.a. AWS (EC2, S3, SQS, SimpleDB, etc)._

I don't understand this statement given that 2/4 of the things he mentions in
the Google stack are open source whereas none of the AWS ones are.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Yeah, there were some other weird linguistic nuggets. ("as sufficiently as
possible"?)

If I had to guess, I'd say that his issue is that Google requires you to use a
particular language, whereas Amazon doesn't? You're right, it's odd.

